# The boys hit Manyana



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

The weather was spectacular, glass flat every day. Lots of fish though not in the sizes we would have liked.
Big fat salmon on the beaches, big fat squid on the weed beds and big fat bottles of red with dinner.
Lots of fish caught, Rod got a kingie on fly and also managed to put a popper into my dogs leg (he is fine, sleeping off the op in the vet this evening) he wanted to include him as a scoring catch for the trophy!!!.
Ron and I hit Berringer this arvo for flat ties but water is below 14 degrees and I only got the one at 40 cm. 
ocean is full of whales, dolphin and seals now and lots of bait schools moving thru.


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

I am in Hanoi at the moment and only have a couple of pics, fishnfun may have a few more. The little pinkie is one of his shots taken primarily during a 2 hour on water technical call to the manufacturer of his new all singing all dancing plotter/sounder. He was taking screen shots and sending them to the service guy and accidently caught a fish :lol:


----------



## FishNfun (Jun 28, 2008)

I think in the scheme of things You can wash smelly away, but snoring stays for a lifetime 'Occy'.

The trip to MudPats Mansion was nothing but sensational. We were really treated to a fabulous time.

I have enclosed some shots of our activities

Thanks so very much Pat and Karen and the boys ... Paddy, Waders, and Rod for the hospitality, great company, fine dining and a whole heap of laughs.

zipfisher


----------



## FishNfun (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey Occy

Why didn't you go mate? That looks sensational down there. That coastline has been on my 'must visit' list for a long time.


----------



## FishNfun (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## FishNfun (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## FishNfun (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## FishNfun (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## FishNfun (Jun 28, 2008)




----------

